
The Chinese military’s collaboration with foreign universities - panny
https://www.aspi.org.au/report/picking-flowers-making-honey
======
ggm
Please somebody with some back history, discuss the old NATO summer schools
held all across Europe even in comecon economies (from memory) not for
whataboutism, but to clarify the differences.

I recall reading about stuff in online learning, other fields. It was the
army, engagement in education, inside notional future enemies, sharing ideas.

